# Our Business Burgled Last night - Please Read - Video Enhancing Needed



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Hi All,
I need your help - we had our detailing unit broke into last night and the  took our new Karcher HDS 7/10-4M and Brand new Numatic.

Be on the lookout for this machine as it's a Beastie one, it's basically the biggest in the range of hot water portables.

The serial number is KAR1077402 - if anyone comes across this for sale please PM me.

Also we do have some CCTV of the vehicle used to take it away - a White Ford Escort Van on a L plate (we think)

Is anyone that has good skills and software able to take a look at the video and try and get a reg number off the vid as it seems to come into shot but with the night vision it is badly reflected back.

Link to vid: 




Van appears 45 odd seconds into video

This is the link to the to**ers in the flesh... 




I would much appreciate any help available.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Thats bad what is this world coming too i hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

This is one of the really annoying things about infra-red on the security cameras. They massively over-expose number plates.

Pretty sure there will not be much you can do


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Real shame that mate, hope you catch the scumbags


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Is there another building in the area with a CCTV camera on it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

looking at the 2nd video i would say they knew what they was going for as if they had been there before...


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a long shot, but you could keep an eye on eBay in your area... Really sorry for you mate


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Stezz said:


> Is there another building in the area with a CCTV camera on it?


We do have a police monitored one on our business park and they are checking these, only trouble with police ones is it takes time!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Just tried some 'inverted imagery' software on stills pulled from the posted video. Sadly, as others have said, too much glare coming from the VRM plate. And yes, they definitely knew what they were after. A mate of a mate who used ,your facilities recently??


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

DJ1989 said:


> looking at the 2nd video i would say they knew what they was going for as if they had been there before...


Yes, we thought that too, as it's a big unit and they would need to know what to do and where to go to get it out


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Its extremely suspicious that they go straight for the pressure washer and the hoover and leave the other stuff.

Id presume its somebody who has been in your unit, or knows of what you have in there.

Sorry to hear about the loss tho, its extremely annoying when you work extremely hard for things and other people think they should just take


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cant be too hard to find a knacker of a van like that? 

you know them or have had contact with them imo


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Yowfailed said:


> Just tried some 'inverted imagery' software on stills pulled from the posted video. Sadly, as others have said, too much glare coming from the VRM plate. And yes, they definitely knew what they were after. A mate of a mate who used ,your facilities recently??


Thanks for that, that's the only trouble with the IR on the camera - i suppose to do it properly would need ANPR cameras or similar - not to bad pic for a £300 system that we also have backed up online too!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Scum bags of today


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Might be worth seeing if other buildings on the roads they may have taken have cctv or even any residential houses. I would have thought the Police would check this anyway but no harm having a wander down the road yourself and having a look.

Also, does the van have a roof rack on? Some black lines going across the roof look like rails - might just be the camera but worth looking out for a similar one.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

horico said:


> Might be worth seeing if other buildings on the roads they may have taken have cctv or even any residential houses. I would have thought the Police would check this anyway but no harm having a wander down the road yourself and having a look.
> 
> Also, does the van have a roof rack on? Some black lines going across the roof look like rails - might just be the camera but worth looking out for a similar one.


Your right police "should" of asked around but always worth doing your self


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

How did they get in? From the time on the cameras it looks like it took them about 2 minutes. They then head straight to where the PW is, definitely seems like they know there way around your unit.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Ahhh that's horrible watching, makes me so angry seeing people just walking in and helping themselves like that 

My guess is they aren't into Detailing or even know about it, they probably just know what the Pressure washer is worth and have either seen it in use or know you've got it through their "connections" but either way, horrible to see and you must be livid right now.

Hope they get caught though, I can't imagine how I would react if I caught someone taking from me directly like that but I hate to think what I would do if I had access to something sharp or heavy, probably best you didn't catch them really...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear & see this Tom, they certainly knew what they where after and where it was, its worth checking (if you can) some earlier video from in the week to see if the same van had been in your park before, they have to have been there in daylight hours to know its there, maybe seen you using whilst at another business on the same park? or been in as a customer, its got to be worth a shot.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Gypo's Pikies Tatters


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hope the thieving scum get caught!!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Time to try and scan the cameras for other times. See if the van was around in the days preceding it.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Can only echo everyone else. Looks to me they knew exactly what and where to go for. Good ideas to check footage of previous cars. Scum!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

James B said:


> Sorry to hear & see this Tom, they certainly knew what they where after and where it was, its worth checking (if you can) some earlier video from in the week to see if the same van had been in your park before, they have to have been there in daylight hours to know its there, maybe seen you using whilst at another business on the same park? or been in as a customer, its got to be worth a shot.


I was just about to say this.. definitely worth checking earlier footage to see if the van had been there in the past few days.

keep an eye on gumtree, ebay, local papers ect as usual.. its not exactly a pressure washer you can shift down the local pub now is it..


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> How did they get in? From the time on the cameras it looks like it took them about 2 minutes. They then head straight to where the PW is, definitely seems like they know there way around your unit.


It took them about 30 mins to break the lock once they opened the door the alarm company called me within 30 secs and police were there very shortly after.

They bought the van in once the door was able to be opened


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the break in Tom 

Someone obviously knew exactly what they were after and where it was. As someone else said check the CCTV from earlier days as they must have done some scouting around beforehand.


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Im sure you already know but thought I would point it out any way, the van in the vid seems to have a white/light grey front bumper, im pretty sure all of the mk6 escort vans came with black plastic bumpers front and rear as standard.


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

so sorry to hear about the break in tom don't worry will put the word out and see what cones up 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Really sorry to hear this mate. And to actually catch the little gits on CCTV and actually watch them doing it is just gut wrenching.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Watching these videos made me sick.

As others have said, be on the lookout for a white Escort van with roof bars. I don't think it's a L-reg, as it has the later style lights. I think they came out at around N registration. Either that, or it has had a nose job.

Really sorry to hear it.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Escort Van, Pressure Washer, Hoover - knew where they were going and what they wanted.....

I reckon these idiots are starting up there own mobile valeting, with that Escort Van, and have previously been to your unit and knew where to get it from.

So look out in the near future for any new mobile valeters setting up with an old Escort Van, who you have met before

Where in the UK are you ?


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> Escort Van, Pressure Washer, Hoover - knew where they were going and what they wanted.....
> 
> I reckon these idiots are starting up there own mobile valeting, with that Escort Van, and have previously been to your unit and knew where to get it from.
> 
> ...


We're in Westbury (Wiltshire) yeah that did cross our mind but quite a unique van as you don't see too many of these old escort vans around any more.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tom H said:


> We're in Westbury (Wiltshire) yeah that did cross our mind but quite a unique van as you don't see too many of these old escort vans around any more.


Yep, unique van, but cheap to buy - its probably all they can afford, hence needing to steal a PW instead of buying one.

They may even register in here in the near future asking for advice on starting up !

Afterall - Hoovers are not mega expensive to a thief, so why take a hoover as it would not sell for much really - they would only take it if they had a specific use for it - they would only know its value if they had looked into buying one, otherwise to them, its "just" a hoover


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Similar thing happened to my mate. A group of people (we're guessing a group as it took at least 3 people to move the washer when he got it) stole his top of the range Karcher industrial pressure washer worth several thousand, all the hoses, connections etc, his Ford Transit Connect and they then broke into his other shed on the same site and took the spare wheels the van. 

Hope you get you stuff back. From witchng the video I'd say they knew exactly what they wanted and where it was so they must have been there before, probably more than once. Look out for any car washes opening up near you in the next month or so and pay attention to their equipment.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been looking through the van video with my laptop screen at an odd angle to make it invert the plate colours.
I think I see the reg start with a V


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Scum bags hope they get caught 

Don't think the registrations first letter is its age some Escort vans are as new as 2002, complete speculation but judging by the colour coded front bumper it could be newer than you think, roof bars are a good distinguishing feature.


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

Been playing around in Photoshop CS4 and I can't get anything decent out - the reflection of the plates is a little much.
Tom - Have you got any footage of the guys leaving? Maybe the yellow rear plate would be easier to manipluate?

I assume the 2nd guy was already there or in the back as he wasn't in the passenger seat then?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like they knew the camera location aswell, they always look down and to the left on entry, as if they know the camera is on their right hand side above them.

I had a play in adobe lightroom but again couldn't get anything from the plate.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

SCUM! no more to add, hope it turns out for the best mate.
Any gypo camps around your way have a look for that van there.
They go around cleaning drive ways around here.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

These guys def knew what they where up to...They head straight for the unit. Sad.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Shouldnt be hard to identify the **** who walks like a penguin .


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

They knew exactly what they werre coming for bud

Local scut without fail. They didn't even look around, they went straight for it so you can bet your bottom ball they have scouted you


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe nothing to it but this got me thinking

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1998-FORD...omobiles_UK&hash=item4ab6031a13#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## cornish1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you have a staff members? That might need some extra moneys!

Along shot I know but it looks far to well planed for scrots of the street.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

as a few have said, they definitely new what they were after.

the van is a mk6 escort van, so unfortunately quite common especially in white, luckily the roof bars and grey/primered front bumper makes it stand out a little.

hope you find the gits


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That's crap fella 

I see the videos are only visible if you have the link....are you happy for us to share? VVOC has a fair few members based in that part of the world


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this mate!! One of my customers has just had arounf £80,000 worth of catalystic converters stolen from his vans. He now has electric fencing with laser beams!! 
My advice would be to install some lighting on the outside of the building will help out no end if this happens again in the future (touch wood it doesnt) but it helps out with the cameras vision. Something like a high powered led flood light will do the job great and with them being low wattage they dont cost a bomb to run whereas a 400w metal halide will!! Install anything with a intense white light and nothing with a yellowish light output similar to street lamps as they dont show up on cameras!! Also maybe an upgrade of your cameras might help too!! I know its alot of paying out but it could prevent this from happening again!! May i aslo suggest that you have a couple of lights in the shop put on a seperate switch so they can be left on at night so the cameras have a bit more light!!

Hope this helps
Drew


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

nick.s said:


> That's crap fella
> 
> I see the videos are only visible if you have the link....are you happy for us to share? VVOC has a fair few members based in that part of the world


That would be great thanks


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

DJ1989 said:


> looking at the 2nd video i would say they knew what they was going for as if they had been there before...


Exactly what I thought they went straight for the pressure washer. They knew exactly where it was:doublesho. Its horrid to say but it could be someone that knows you or has at the least seen I being used!


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

can you somehow upload the full cctv camera as youtube compresses the video so what you see is what you get. The beauty of digital images is it records everything - even if something is hidden in a dark shadow once the levels are adjusted you will see it. I can't promise it will show up the number plate, but there is a chance the information is on the original imagery - just hidden. I used to do a lot of image manipulation in the RAF - specialising in infrared so i may be able to help.


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Nath said:


> can you somehow upload the full cctv camera as youtube compresses the video so what you see is what you get. The beauty of digital images is it records everything - even if something is hidden in a dark shadow once the levels are adjusted you will see it. I can't promise it will show up the number plate, but there is a chance the information is on the original imagery - just hidden. I used to do a lot of image manipulation in the RAF - specialising in infrared so i may be able to help.


Thanks for that i will email over the link in a min if i can upload to one of our websites.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> looking at the 2nd video i would say they knew what they was going for as if they had been there before...


I agree... They knew where they were going and knew where to get what they wanted and where it was...!!!!

It would suggest they either had been in previously to do a recce... Or worst case scenario they were advised... !!!!!

Hope you get it all sorted... These people are the scum of the earth... They work at night so they dont get comfronted, cos there cowards, they carry weapons cos their weak and scared... Face them in a dark alley wearing a balaclavor and see who is scared...

I feel for you... I'm sure everyone will be keeping there eyes and ears to the ground etc etc...


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Why do i always think of Gypsies when i see crime like this? 

They don't hang around long in any one area so makes it harder for them to get tracked down.

I used to work for a major car dealership,most weeks our old battery container and scrap metal heap would be taken by pikeys........they'd even have the cheek to fill their transit vans during working hours,when approached they'd say "oh your boss said it was ok" etc......absolute scum of the earth.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Tom

Really sorry to hear you have had to tolerate this, these people need to be caught and face a hefty prison sentence - end of.

I've had good service from these people, and their ANPR cameras are reasonably priced IMO.

http://www.cctv42.co.uk/content/124/original-anpr-camera-9-22mm-lens.aspx

http://www.cctv42.co.uk/content/148/anpr-2-cctv-camera-9-22mm.aspx

I know this isn't a great help with identifying the scumbags that did this, but it may help protect you for the future.

Surely a camera company would have software for these sorts of issues, might be worth asking?

HTH


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The second guy in the second video, comes back, after glancing around, he focuses his interest at shelving bays one and tow (top right corner), middle shelfs and second from the top shelfs. Whats kept on these and have you had someone in the last couple of weeks or so as for these products specifically but then lose interest. The Karcher unit and Numatic unit were new, do you recall someone taking an interest as what type they were, when they were coming if you hadn't received them already. As they went straight to them they would of had some idea where they were kept and how accessible they were to get them through the store.

Sorry. I'm sure your incident officer has asked you these questions already. Most burglars have a look around several days or a week before hand checking what is available, then looking at how easy it would be to get in. They effected entry in 1.5 minutes from passing the camera in the van. Which when you think, stopping the vehicle, initial visual check, exiting the vehicle and physically entering the property, they knew exactly how to get in.

Good luck with sorting it all out with police, insurance and tracking down the little bar stewards.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

As said, they knew what they were there for & where it was... might be worth going back over a couple of days CCTV & look out for a particularly nosey customer!!!

How about speaking with your Karcher rep to see if it's happening elsewhere...


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Tom H said:


> That would be great thanks


Done


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

Just had a quick look at the video footage from outside. The van is a 55 model, quite late I would think judging by the pattern on the passenger seat (normally only from about 2000 onwards for that pattern). The front bumper is a primed pattern replacement (OE ones come in a black finish) and the drivers headlamp area has sustained damage as it is sitting further back than it should.

The roof bars are a cheap fitment from a local accessory shop or equivalent (Ford ones sit different and are more substantial in design). 

Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

iansoutham said:


> Just had a quick look at the video footage from outside. The van is a 55 model, quite late I would think judging by the pattern on the passenger seat (normally only from about 2000 onwards for that pattern). The front bumper is a primed pattern replacement (OE ones come in a black finish) and the drivers headlamp area has sustained damage as it is sitting further back than it should.
> 
> The roof bars are a cheap fitment from a local accessory shop or equivalent (Ford ones sit different and are more substantial in design).
> 
> Hope this helps in some way.


damn your good :thumb: lol


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> damn your good :thumb: lol


Exactly what I was gonna say.

Well done


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

is there any footage when they get outside

thats one massive haul to get in the back of an old escort van - they make transit vans look small in volume with them in the back.


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

mate i can tell you now thay have been in your shop about 2 or 4 days befor thay new wot thay wonted and where it was so go back loom at you cctv, see if wot there whereing or the way thay move,


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

and go to all the fuel stasons round buy your shop as they may have gone in there to, all AMPR camres round the area to mate,


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this. At the risk of pointing out the blindly obvious. I suspect the police are not that interested in a commercial burglary as it will be covered by insurance and no one was hurt so you will need to do the investigation yourself.

If you do find any specific information, do not post/publish the details as this could be seen as prejudicial to a trial.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

When the white can turned up, was there only one nob in the van?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Any update? Did DW members help in anyway?


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to read of the break in, watching the video made me feel sick. They knew precisely what they were after. And in sleepy old Westbury Wiltshire, plainly looking at the video it's a pair of NED Lowlife with no respect for others and no hope for the future.

I hope you get some sort of result in catching the thieves (translate as robbing little *******s)

Andrew


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Had a play about with some of the filters and colour settings, managed to get the first letter of the reg. F.... Not much help....


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

any updates ?


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys, it's been much appreciated.
Well the police seem to have taken an interest after a great customer who is an ex copper had a word with someone high up in wilts police, we have CCTV on our business park but the cameras weren't manned at that particular time so they are been scanned at the moment for info.
We have now upgraded all our locks and fitted some pretty decent lighting with PIR sensors so they will light if we have any more issues (illuminating the internal and external for our CCTV to pick up great images), coupled with our monitored alarm system, police response, monitored CCTV and local security with dog unit any further attempts will be dealt with extremely swiftly!
It's just a shame that along with loosing about £5k of my equipment (insured but lots of hassle and increased premium next year) i have had to spend a lot of my hard earned money on additional security... sometimes it really makes you wonder why bother, but then i think of the people i meet, cars i work with and the great houses i visit then i remember why i do it!
Once again, thanks to those for their help and kind comments.
Tom


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

People however genuine they are will never get the true feeling of this type of experience it is awful beyond words. You then feel totally shafted from all directions. When it happened to me the CCTV was operative but the quality was so poor Micky and Minnie would have got away with it. Contacting the CCTV Operators and asking "What am
actually paying for?" Yeilded no results. The police "Yes you have been burgled" and the SOCO sticking his head in the workshop door said "Wont be able to get any prints off this stuff" The lazy git did not even try. Heres a crime number sort it out yourself just what you don't want to hear and, as a 1 man band whilst you are sorting that out yourself you are earning no money. Bend over apply vaseline and wait for the UK System to shaft you.


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

Knowing just how you feel.....

We had our unit ram raided one weekend, lost over £30k of tools, plant & equipment and also my very own SnapOn tool chest and roll cab full of SnapOn tools 

Insurance made a bad situation worse by not paying out 
I always read every tiny little bit of policy wording now.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

im sorry mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

So 1 of them must of been in the back of the van as there only shows a driver and they defo knew where it was as they ran straght to it.

It wouldnt suprise me if you see that van locally and its good to see it has colour coded bumpers and roof rails so keep your eyes pealed at local hand car washes as most of the stuff stolen gets sold to them.

Robbie


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

DJ1989 said:


> looking at the 2nd video i would say they knew what they was going for as if they had been there before...


Just thinking that when they burst through the door there is no looking about they know what they are after and where it is...

Sad sorry to read that as I've bought most of my detailing stuff from you and always had fantastic service.

It will be down a local car wash in another city by now.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Gutted for you mate. 

I'd be sticking up some fake 'wanted' ads on Gumtree etc looking for a Hot Karcher PW - Good cash paid - urgently required etc etc. 

Stick a PAYG mobile number on it (obv not one linked to your business).

Can't imagine there are many of them local. 

You never know.

Hope karma does it's stuff - you get a lucky scratch card and they get caught!


----------



## kallM3 (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh dear, unbelievable, I think I am just too naive...
Sorry for you, mate!

The frames around sec 56 show a little more detail on the plate, if you would have that in slighter higher solution it should work.
On the other hand, aren't there in UK CCTV cameras everywhere? So probably they have been caught some seconds before through another cam where more could be seen, an 20 sec before another and another...

It can't be that we are monitored through cams every 20 seconds and if you need the cams....

Hope you will sort it out and they will hang the pricks.


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

just to add sorry to hear and see this, what a bunch of low life scum, hope the term "what goes around, comes around" happens to these people
best of luck


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

You certainly have my sympathy, a painfully upsetting & very expensive experience.

The help & support from DW members is astonishing & must be of considerable
encouragement & no little compensation for your loss.

Well done to the ex policeman too 

dogfox


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this.  :devil:

Steel doors & frames all round?


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

we have a similar one at work, and for the size of them I think it will have only just have fit in an escort van.


It'll be some git that has never done a days work in their life and the state supports no doubt. Thieving angers me because it's always something personal, or something you've worked your bits off to achieve then some scum invades your privacy without a care in the world


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

This could be done but not without specialist kit there are companies that can and will do this for you but not without payment. You may be able to get your insurance company to pay. Companies like Cy4or can do this.

http://www.cy4or.co.uk/forensic-services/audio-video-forensics


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

you mention these items are new, where did you buy them from, could it be a semi inside job.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Devastated for you and your business this is all to coman know with the lack of respect with people how do not care , i think they knew where you kept the machine as they went straight for it , just hope you catch them,but as we saw in the riots the police just let people help them selves , maybe if they started treating things on a more serious basis it help after a few years


----------



## han_solo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry if said already as I've not read it all but i would suggest setting up an ebay item alert for the things they stole. i think gumtree might have an alert thing as well. hopeyou catch those scum bags.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

upon a further look at the arrival video, the Van does not have the FORD emblem on the Front grille and i would say aftermarket wheels( At a guess, Dues to the shine from them as it enters the complex)

the roof bars look to be a metal and the ends of the roof bars look like a "D" shape

this for me is pretty much the exact van "you" are after...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Esco...9?pt=UK_Commercial_Trucks&hash=item1c25617acd

all the very best on finding these numpties...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

iansoutham said:


> Just had a quick look at the video footage from outside. The van is a 55 model, quite late I would think judging by the pattern on the passenger seat (normally only from about 2000 onwards for that pattern). The front bumper is a primed pattern replacement (OE ones come in a black finish) and the drivers headlamp area has sustained damage as it is sitting further back than it should.
> 
> The roof bars are a cheap fitment from a local accessory shop or equivalent (Ford ones sit different and are more substantial in design).
> 
> Hope this helps in some way.


Well done great info we don't need police when you have DW members, hope they get these wasters soon


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

Tom H said:


> We're in Westbury (Wiltshire) yeah that did cross our mind but quite a unique van as you don't see too many of these old escort vans around any more.


Hell small world , im from Westbury aswell , will keep an eye out for the van , as i work on the trading estate in town , maybe it might be worth driving round penleigh park area , and a few area's in the estate behind the fire station to see if the van is there .


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you get them on video leaving? Was just wondering if the rear plate might not have reflected as badly as the front one


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

20vKarlos said:


> upon a further look at the arrival video, the Van does not have the FORD emblem on the Front grille and i would say aftermarket wheels( At a guess, Dues to the shine from them as it enters the complex)
> 
> the roof bars look to be a metal and the ends of the roof bars look like a "D" shape
> 
> ...


That van is located in Ipswich. I live there so il keep my eyes peeled for any signs of that PW in our local "car scratchers/washers" and any local ads. Our work has been crawling with thieves since last year after scrap metal and my power tools! My boss who owns the company has done virtually nothing about the situation either so now I never leave anything at my workplace as it was a massive problem for him to get the insurance to pay out.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Z Benjamin Z said:


> That van is located in Ipswich. I live there so il keep my eyes peeled for any signs of that PW in our local "car scratchers/washers" and any local ads. Our work has been crawling with thieves since last year after scrap metal and my power tools! My boss who owns the company has done virtually nothing about the situation either so now I never leave anything at my workplace as it was a massive problem for him to get the insurance to pay out.


The van in the video has sustained frontal damage, it has a new unpainted bumper.


----------



## kallM3 (Apr 18, 2008)

Any news here?


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

any update did these people get caught?


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Echo all of the above. Maybe stolen to order. Maybe one of them had visited in a car. asking about a detail or even have work done. Then came back with mates and a van. sure one of them owns that van. Aint been bought for the job. Nor nicked. Not worth the candle.

Truly sorry to here of your hard earned lost. Hope you are covered for the costs. It. doesnt solve it but it helps you stay trading. Hope Wilts Police get a lead on them.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Things like this boil my p*ss. The audacity of some people is unreal.

Total cheeky little scrotes. Vermin and nothing more.

Sorry to hear about it


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

themk2 said:


> Things like this boil my p*ss. The audacity of some people is unreal.
> 
> Total cheeky little scrotes. Vermin and nothing more.
> 
> Sorry to hear about it


Couldn't have said it better myself

as above,any news or update?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> any updates?


+1 on updates


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Hi all, sorry for not posting any updates.

Well since this happening we have had various meetings with police etc but no luck, the general theme was "here Is the crime ref number for insurance" 

We have now added better CCTV and other specialist security measures, can't go into too much detail though sorry.

We will also soon be joining as a forum sponsor so will be adding our work, write etc...

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Tom H said:


> Hi all, sorry for not posting any updates.
> 
> Well since this happening we have had various meetings with police etc but no luck, the general theme was "here Is the crime ref number for insurance"
> 
> ...


could you say which cameras you got, are there better at picking up numberplates?


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

I can't give the exact specs and details of cameras but I have installed some specialist infra red lighting that does not make number plates glow as much so plates can be seen, good news also that the cameras on our trading estate have been upgraded and now cover all entrances and exits and also have a number of Dome cameras that don't need to be manually moved to pan an area.


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds good hope it helps! Was going to say pm me if you want some camera advice as I've installed a big system that has anpr entry at night so the cameras block glare from infra red and headlights. 

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i would say looking at the video that they knew exactly what they were there for and where it was , looks to me like either they have been in there before (casing the joint as the saying goes) or someone told them where to go ??

looks like a couple of youngsters , and the fact that its a new machine makes it more suspicious and not a random theft


i really hope you catch them mate


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

CCTV is such a tricky one... IR lamps help no doubt IR cameras can cause too much glare and reflection on number plates etc, the best option I have used is IP cameras which use megapixel lenses as opposed to the older TVL spec...


----------

